#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Schwindel und Atemnot... mit 19 Jahren! >

## moka1990

Hallo an alle, 
 Also mein (m/19) Problem ist Schwindel, Atemnot und ein "komisches Herzgefühl". 
 Wegen dem Schwindel wurde mit heißer Luft beim HNO-Arzt ins Ohr gepustet. 
 Es hieß, der natürliche Gleichgewichtssinn sei in Ordnung, da sich meine Pupillen wohl danach korrekt bewegten.    
 Zur genauen Abklärung wurde aber auch ein CCT gemacht - alles Bestens...    
 Hinzu kommt die Atemnot. Eigendlich immer - mal mehr, mal weniger.    
 Hier wurde ein Lungenfunktionstest gemacht. Bei ersten Mal war der extrem schlecht, also sagte die Mitarbeiterin, gleich nochmal machen. Und beim zweiten Mal waren die Werte super.    
 Auch Röntgen usw. war ohne Befund.    
 Atemwege sind frei und Lunge ist in Ordnung, sagte man mir. 
 Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Atemnot aus dem Bauch kommt.    
 Konnte die Ärztin dann zu einem Ultraschall überreden - alles ohne Befund... 
 Und ich habe ein komisches Herzgefühl. Also ich spüre es öfter deutlich schlagen. Mal ein leichtes Stechen oder z.B. wenn ich Lache, ein Gefühl, als ob es an die Haut springt... - da bekomm ich echt Panik!    
 Manchmal auch ein Druck in der Gegend...    
 Belastungs-EKG wurde gemacht - war auch ohne Befund. 
 War auch vor zwei Wochen erst beim Kardiologen (Schrittmacherkontrolle - gleich vorab, den SM hab ich wegen Herz-Rhytmus Störungen, die damit, laut Aussage der Ärzte, aber behoben sind).    
 Da hätte ihm ja was auffallen müssen, oder? 
 Bekannt ist bei mir aber eine krumme Wirbelsäule.    
 Also ich habe wohl aufm Rücken genau in der Mitte zwischen den Schulterblättern einen Wirbel oder sowas...    
 Und wenn ich auf die Gegend auf der rechten Schulter - also das Gewebe - drücke, zieht so n merkwürdiges Gefühl durch die rechte Rückenseite - schwer zu beschreiben. Ich würde mal leicht schmerzhaft aber auch angenehm sagen...    
 Das Problem ist, dass die Ärzte sagten, ich solle mich ausruhen. 
 Bloß mit Schwindel, diesem komischen Herzgefühl und Atemnot ist das so ne Sache mit dem Ausruhen...   
Gestern hatte ich wieder extreme Atemnot, ne heiße Stirn, Kopfschmerzen, Schwindel, habe geschwitzt, dann gefroren, kurzzeitig auch gezittert, wieder das Stechen beim Herz...  
Ich dreh noch durch...
Hat hier jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich die Symptome lindern könnte?

----------


## dreamchaser

Du hast einen Herzschrittmacher? Keinen Defibrillator? Welche Art von Rhythmusstörungen war es denn? 
Kannst du dich an die Symptome erinnern, welche zu der Implantation des Schrittmachers geführt haben? Bei einer Schrittmacherkontrolle sieht man, ob Rhythmusstörungen vorliegen bzw. wieviel der Schrittmacher arbeiten musste.
Vielleicht ist es nun eine Angst, dass wieder etwas sein könnte - obwohl aktuell alles in Ordnung ist. Es ist ja schon sehr viel abgeklärt worden und dein Kardiologe weiss ja offensichtlich auch von den Symptomen, so dass er eine Ursache vom Herzen her ausschliessen kann. Vielleicht steckt (zumindest zu einem Teil) auch etwas Seelisches mit dahinter, das kann gut sein. Sprich doch mal mit deinem Hausarzt darüber, die kennen sich in vielen Fällen damit etwas aus und können dir empfehlen, wie es weitergeht.

----------


## moka1990

Also ich hatte Atemnot und Schwindel. Dann haben sie nen AV-Block III. Grades festgestellt. Da aber Herz-Echo und Belastungs EKG sehr gut waren, konnte ich wieder gehen. Atemnot und Schwindel wurden aber schlimmer, deswegen bekam ich den Schrittmacher. 
Doch jetzt noch immer genau das selbe (sogar mehr geworden).
Heute bei der Schrittmacherkontrolle gewesen - jetzt hab ich nur noch einen AV-Block II. Grades. 
Habe jetzt einen zu schnellen Puls (Schrittmacher ist korrekt auf 60 eingestellt - trotzdem Puls über 100). 
Kardiologe meinte aber, vielleicht später mit Beta Blocker behandeln, muss aber nich.
Nächster Termin in nem halben Jahr - Herz ist in Ordnung. 
Meine derzeitigen Symptome: Den ganzen Tag Atemnot, mal mehr mal weniger, Dauerschwindel, öfter Rückenschmerzen, Brustschmerzen, Zittrig, mal heiß, mal kalt, Herzschmerzen bzw. Stechen, Kopfschmerzen, heute auch Übelkeit, heißes Gesicht seit Tagen (abends richtiges brennen), Bauchschmerzen, "blubbern" im Bauch, Augenprobleme (manchmal so ein Blitzen, rechtes Auge manchmal träge) ...

----------


## moka1990

Zur Zeit ist der Schwindel extrem. Zu Hause ist es okay, aber sobald ich nach draußen gehe, dreht sich alles. Zudem auch wieder Atemnot, nen Druck im Bauch sowie Blähbauch und kribblige Beine. Auch nen Druck auf den Augen und Rückenschmerzen. Was könnte das denn nur sein?

----------


## sei

Hi Moka, 
kann es sein das du den Schrittmacher noch nicht so lange hast? Wäre es möglich das dich die Notwendigkeit eines Schrittmachers etwas traumatisiert hat und du Panik vor neuen Problemen hast, weil dir bewusst geworden ist wie schnell man krank werden kann? Dadurch achtet man natürlich mehr auf Signale des Körpers und nimmt jede Regung sehr ernst, was dann wieder zu mehr Angst führt und diese verschlimmert die Symptome. Kommst du damit klar das du einen Schrittmacher hast, oder belastet es dich von so etwas abhängig zu sein ohne selber etwas dagegen tun zu können?

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hey .. ich würde dir raten mal zu einem sehr guten masseur zu gehen der sich auch damit auskennt den rücken wieder einzurenken , denn ich hatte ähnliche symptome und die Ärzte haben nichts gefunden im enddefekt kam raus, das alles vom Rücken kam. Sogar Herzrythmusstörungen können vom rücken kommen wenn es eine fehlstellung gibt.. Hat mir geholfen  :Smiley:

----------


## Lina016

Ich bin 16 jahre alt und habe genau das selbe problem  :Sad:

----------

